# Pear, Pears, and more Pears



## DaveSoMD (Sep 1, 2011)

As part of the Irene aftermath, we had to trim branches and pick all the pears off the pear tree in order to stand it back up and re-seat the root ball.  

So, we have a LARGE amount if Kieffer Pears.  These are more cooking/canning pears then eating pears.  

So a few questions - 

Anyone have any tips on freezing pear sauce? 

What is the best way to freeze a pie? 

I found a recipe for pear bread that I think I can freeze like I would zucchini bread.  

I have found some recipes for freezing and canning pears in a sugar-syrup, has anyone done either of these?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 1, 2011)

I think pie is best frozen uncooked


----------



## kadesma (Sep 1, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> As part of the Irene aftermath, we had to trim branches and pick all the pears off the pear tree in order to stand it back up and re-seat the root ball.
> 
> So, we have a LARGE amount if Kieffer Pears.  These are more cooking/canning pears then eating pears.
> 
> ...


I have a pear bread recipe i've made and it's heaven ships and freeezes well. if you'd like I'll pm you with it.
kades


----------



## Katie H (Sep 1, 2011)

A very dear friend, sadly now deceased, taught me how to make something she called "pear honey," which is a spread that is delicious on toast and English muffins.  I make it and give it away as gifts at Christmastime.

Here's her recipe:

*PEAR HONEY*​ (Makes about 8 half-pint jars)​      9 cups ripe pears, peeled, cored, sliced and ground
  Grated rind of one lemon
  2 Tbsp. fresh lemon juice
  5 cups granulated sugar
  1 20-oz. can crushed pineapple, with juice


  Combine all ingredients in a large heavy kettle or Dutch oven.  Bring to a boil; reduce heat and cook stirring until sugar dissolves and mixture begins to thicken, about 20 to 30 minutes.  Pour into sterilized jars and seal.  Delicious served on toast and especially good on English muffins.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 2, 2011)

Dave when I was a kid my Dad would make us pick a similar pear under ripe from the trees in the garden.
He would then check they were blemish free, and line boxes with brown paper, lay the pears out so they are not touching cover with more BP and repeat once more.
He would then store them in a cool dark out building checking for rotters regularly.
By December they were sweet and juicy.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!!!  

kades -  I'd love to have the recipe....

Katie - that sounds good!!! what is the processing time on those jars?

Bolas - growing up my family also stored fruit and veg, but in their cellars. Sadly one of the things missing from modern-american suburban homes is a true cellar.


----------



## KDLadyAmber (Sep 9, 2011)

Pear Butter....just like Apple Butter just substitute pears...I love this because it's so super easy I have a crockpot recipe for it so you basically just dump it all in and the next day can it.


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 9, 2011)

KD Can I have your recipe for apple or pear butter


----------



## KDLadyAmber (Sep 10, 2011)

*Pear Butter Recipe*

This is the one I usually use but there are about a trillion out there. I have a 4 quart crock pot so I fill it to within an inch with pureed peeled cored pears...any variety will do. Then add 
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup splenda 
2 tablespoons cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Put it on high or medium high and bring to a boil for about an hour stirring pretty regularly then put it on low and leave it 6-8 hours you'll know it's ready when it has a nice deep brown color and reduced to the consistency you like. I know some people that don't boil it at all but just put it on the lowest setting for 12-16 hours. My grandmother also adds extra sugar and nutmeg...that is the good thing about the butters you can really mess with the proportions to get a taste you like. I've also seen people add a couple whole star anise and/or clove.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 10, 2011)

Dave,

You should always keep a jar or two of pear jam on hand for guests..


----------



## ShellyCooks (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Dave ~. I also have quite a few pears this year.  I have been making pear bread for the freezer, pear crisp with oats, and pear sauce.  Pear sauce is very easy if you freeze it.  Just peel, core and chop the pears sprinkling with lemon juice as you work.  Add a splash of water, cinnamon, nutmeg, and a dash of salt. If pears need a little sweetening, add sugar to taste.  Cook until soft and "jammy".  Cool and mash with potato masher for chunky sauce or put in food processor/ blender to desired texture.  Place in freezer containers and freeze.  Pear sauce can be used 
just like applesauce ---- delicious!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 10, 2011)

I canned some pear sauce this week--it is good!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 10, 2011)

*Pear Preserves, Pear Preserves, and More Pear Preserves ~~ Nothing better than Kieffer Pear Preserves......*

*Pass the biscuits please!!*


----------



## Constance (Sep 10, 2011)

A friend of mine, who has pear trees, makes pear butter every year, and it is delicious!


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2011)

_Joy of Cooking_ has an apple spice cake recipe that works as well for pears, and would freeze well.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 11, 2011)

Well so far we have made pear sauce, pear bread, and pear strudel - all frozen.  I am canning pears in syrup today, and last night Brian suggested pear jam/preserves.  If there are any left after those I am going to freeze some pear pies and maybe give pear butter a try.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 11, 2011)

Hutzelbrot.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 9, 2012)

*So Glad I found This Thread*

My neighbor just brought over a huge bag of pears. She has a few pear trees in her back yard that are over loaded with ripening fruit. I just got over her summer garden haul. That woman is working me! 

I can't tell what's ripe or what's not. What type they are. Green with brownish blush? Make sense?
Checked here to see what can be done with them. You guys have some great ideas. Thank you! Now she can have them back in many ways.

Pear Butter sounds really good. I think I have a few cases of small canning jars in the garage, will have to check. I know I have 4 cases of the larger ones. Tripped over a case today. Call me Gracey... 

Munky.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

That sounds delicious Kate 



Katie H said:


> Here's her recipe:
> 
> *PEAR HONEY*​ (Makes about 8 half-pint jars)​      9 cups ripe pears, peeled, cored, sliced and ground
> Grated rind of one lemon
> ...


----------



## menumaker (Oct 11, 2012)

I bottle mine in a spiced sugar syrup and wait for Christmas. Makes great  ice-cream, add zest of lemon for extra flavor. I also make pear eau de vie liqueur ( a natural brandy from these parts) adding a star anise and it's like Poire William Liqueur


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

That all sounds lovely MM


----------



## Addie (Oct 20, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> My neighbor just brought over a huge bag of pears. She has a few pear trees in her back yard that are over loaded with ripening fruit. I just got over her summer garden haul. That woman is working me!
> 
> I can't tell what's ripe or what's not. What type they are. Green with brownish blush? Make sense?
> Checked here to see what can be done with them. You guys have some great ideas. Thank you! Now she can have them back in many ways.
> ...


 
Will do Miss Grace Less.


----------

